# North West Mini Meet 30th November - DA & Rotary Machining



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

see here ;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/goto/the/correct/thread

:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Alan, I shall do my best to make this. Iain


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Spot on :thumb:

Cheers Iain


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Not a problem picking up some samples?


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope i can pop in and check out the show be good to see these polishers in action been looking into maybe getting one at some point. Plus i'm still very new to car detailing so be nice to meet some of you die hard cleaning fans. Will check and make sure i'm not working if thats o.k.

Lee


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Not a problem picking up some samples?


No problem :thumb:



G style said:


> Hope i can pop in and check out the show be good to see these polishers in action been looking into maybe getting one at some point. Plus i'm still very new to car detailing so be nice to meet some of you die hard cleaning fans. Will check and make sure i'm not working if thats o.k.
> 
> Lee


There should be plenty of machines to have a play with , It should give you a bit of 'hands on' so you know what to expect :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Miles away from the nearest Train Station, will have to give this one a miss guys, sorry. :thumb:


----------



## Ibi_TME (Jul 20, 2008)

Gaz if you can get to Preston 
Can give you a lift up and back to the train station

Up to you mate
Ibi


----------



## G style (Nov 14, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> No problem :thumb:
> 
> There should be plenty of machines to have a play with , It should give you a bit of 'hands on' so you know what to expect :thumb:


Thats great thanks mate hope to see you sunday then.....:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Gaz, pay me some petrol money and I'll drive us up?


----------

